# My Sulawesi Cardinal shrimps + OEBT + Babies



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi:

Some of my Sulawesi Cardinal Shrimps and babies and OEBT shrimps. One of the female is about to give birth. I can't wait.

Thanks for watching.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## Smallermouse (Jan 28, 2012)

Awesome tank!


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

Beautiful shrimps


----------

